# Dos Memory Info



## h2oman1 (Aug 17, 2000)

When DOS memory information window is opened in Win 98, there is a ? in the used extended memory. The Total memory is 16 MB, but the Free 64 MB. What does this mean? Machine seems to have slowed down.


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

What command are you typing to get this info? Can you post the exact wording?

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech

8/16 added new online bank - $50 for opening a checking account.

Don't forget the amazon.com GCs waiting for you - just listen to music while online!

http://www.rkfdcore.com/ebaypics/referrals.htm


----------



## h2oman1 (Aug 17, 2000)

I typed "mem" in the run window from start button. ?


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Ok, well, try going to a DOS prompt and typing MEM from there so you can keep all the results on screen, then copy and paste them here. That way we can tell you if anything is wrong or not.

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech

Don't forget the amazon.com GCs waiting for you - just listen to music while online!

http://www.rkfdcore.com/ebaypics/referrals.htm


----------



## h2oman1 (Aug 17, 2000)

Here is what I get:


Microsoft(R) Windows 98
(C)Copyright Microsoft Corp 1981-1999.

C:\WINDOWS>mem

Memory Type Total Used Free
---------------- -------- -------- --------
Conventional 640K 88K 552K
Upper 0K 0K 0K
Reserved 0K 0K 0K
Extended (XMS) 65,535K ? 129,696K
---------------- -------- -------- --------
Total memory 66,175K ? 130,248K

Total under 1 MB 640K 88K 552K

Total Expanded (EMS) 64M (67,108,864 bytes)
Free Expanded (EMS) 16M (16,777,216 bytes)

Largest executable program size 552K (565,584 bytes)
Largest free upper memory block 0K (0 bytes)
MS-DOS is resident in the high memory area.


I have 128 MB ram installed.


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Yeah, that looks right.

The total XMS is 128 meg, which is what you said you have. That's the important number. I'm not sure why there is a ? listed there, but most likely it is because the DOS inside windows isn't sure how much of the 128 meg it actually has access to.

You said your system is slower than it used to be - where does this show? At boot, while in Windows, when running DOS programs?


----------

